# More about me..



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Hi guys!

As some of you may know, I've told you about how I was gonna get married sometime during jan/feb, and i just did! Wedding day; feb2! Now I just hope I can remember to buy flowers every year..

It was kind of a long procedure, but we were well prepared, had all the documents needed. 

I have considered writing a guide about it, but I realize it may be different from country to country, since you need to obtain a permit from your embassy to even start the procedure.

It also did cost more than we had imagined, there are alot of papers to be translated and legalized. Not only that, but most embassies are in the Sukhumvit area, and most hotels nearby are expensive. And the taxi-rides.. 

As I posted on a previous thread, we were thinking about a honeymoon in CM.. well, after a couple of days in BKK I'll be happy with a honeymoon at home! 

All in all, there was a visa trip to KL and plane tickets Krabi-KL-Bkk-Nakhon si Thammarat(I had left my car with my stepdad there), and the 2 hour road back home, I think we spent about 50k baht.. 

So, for just beeing a 'paperwork' thing, it was rather expensive..


----------



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats to you and your wife. 10 Years ago I went through the same procedure. Only difference I never asked permission to my embassy. Therefor our marriage is not registered in my home country, but that does not bother me, since I do not see us return there and if we do we will just get married there all over again.

The paperwork is horrible. Especially that the legal translations are only valid for 6 months. I never understood why. We had 2 major problems. First was (we needed to get the papers done in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia) to find the different buildings. GPS was not available, so we spend some time driving around. On at least 2 occassions we arrived only to find out that they had moved office. On our second trip we hired a driver for the day. A bit more expensive, but it went quicker. The second problem was that they have the tendency to change the required forms and not inform the other departments about this. So, you arrive at the next checkpoint with the forms only to be told that form such and such is missing......

Oh well, in the end we got it done and in June we will celebrate our 10th anniversary. By that time we will have moved to Bangkok, so if anyone has some suggestions. Get it out.....

Regards and once again congratulations.


JJK


----------

